# I Smell a Rat



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Why are some people on this board free to voice their opinions when others are not?
Why is it that if someone posts something that is not popular with a few people that the post is deleted? 
Why is it that if someone post something that is fact that makes the SUPER TROOPERS look bad that topic is locked or the latest trick the topic disappears all together?

We should rename this board the Peoples Republic of Masscops ! ! :x


----------



## truthbetold (Dec 6, 2004)

topcop,

You didn't get the memo? Yes you must conform to their thinking. It is their page web page. God for bid someone has a DIFFERENCE of opinion. Remember we are all on the same team when we as officers dump on the sheriffs, the state dumps on locals, locals dump on municipals, municipals dump on auxiliaries, auxiliaries dump on campus, but you can't say anything against the state police, they get mad. I have the memo right here. S.P.A.M. sent it out to the local governments. I should have sent it to you.

This is an open FORUM I thought. FORUM (definition): A public meeting place for open discussion, A medium of open discussion or voicing of ideas, A public meeting or presentation involving a discussion usually among experts and often including audience participation. Well i thought WE qualified? I guess not. This should be renamed the conformist web page. Therefore the dictatorship can let us know what we can and can't say. Thank you for allowing me to speak Sire.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Someone get these two some cheese to go with the whine. I am not a State Trooper and, baring some life altering transformation that leaves me yearning to wear french blue, I never will be. Could you please enlighten me and specify what posts you're refering too? 

Although I reckon if you use common sence and don't type "State Police suck" in all caps I would't expect the post to be deleted. I doubt theres some big super secret conspiricy to delete all posts that refer to the MSP in a negative manner, but hey, what the hell do I know.

My main gripe is the posts being locked and moderators posting thier own opinion in a chance to get the "last word" in, other then that I think this is one of the better run police forums I've seen.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Preface: I am not a PO,Sheriff,MSP etc etc. And my opinion doesn't really matter at all.

But to my inexperienced brain it boils down to a really elaborate and sometimes not so eloquent pissing contest. Its childish and stupid, also quite frankly pointless. I mean there is a good debate. But when it turns into a slam fest with mud slinging plus a few dead horse beatings......its becomes old and also doesn't change anything and is better off just be let to die. 

This isn't just MASSCOPS either. If you peruse firehouse.com you will find there are 10,000,000 to the9 power threads about "Carrier vs. Volly","What do you carry in your turnouts", Leather helmets vs. plastic,smoothborre vs. fog nozzles and the list goes on my friends. The Webteam soon after shuts it down.

Why you may ask?
Because there are better topics to discuss and a real brain trust of experience and knowledge to share. May be if some drop the adversity and venomous hatred of another occupation the board may be useful. Dunno, maybe like more posting of......"Hey you know I had a traffic stop and It was a really weird situation have you come across it." or "Hey I have only been on the force a few weeks and got a question" and less venom. 

Masscops has opened new doors for me as far as talking to people I would never talk to normally. It also is a great resource for asking how to get on the job and improve the job. I think Gil and others spend a great deal of time and $$ making this site better and a fun place to visit. And also keep in mind that the poloticans wish to break the thin blue line, we dont need to help it along.

I for one....wish to help make masscops better.


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

Speaking of getting locked out.In the forum spam vs mutual aid I made some comments about Auxiliary police and non-civil service departments circumventing the civil service exam to get on a police department.Now if I truly believed that what I wrote was true, I would be one ignorant person.I was merely making an analogy between the process of getting on a sheriff's department to alot of police departments.Some people on this site assume we all donate money and pay to get our jobs.I despise the honorary hack deputies as much as any one else, but there is nothing I can do about it. At least in my department they were shown the door a while ago. I know alot of police who started out as Auxiliaries and now are some of the best police officers out there.Contrary to some beliefs, I took a 195 question exam to get my job 13 yrs. ago and didn't know the sheriff.Where I am now is because of my education, exams and outside interviews from other agencies to make appointments in my department legitimate and not political like some other sheriff departments.Just had to clear that up.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Truth I did see the letter as a matter of fact it was passed around at role call and the consensus was that SPAM sounds desperate.  
I also hear that they have really pissed off the Mass chiefs. Making more enemies is not a good way forward your cause. 
Any bet on how long until this topic is locked or disappears all together.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Boys and girls, why would a website like this get you so upset? This is an excellent website, set up to share thoughts and discussions, its not the United Nations and we're not solving the worlds problems here!! If nobody noticed before, its a "Law Enforcement" website, which by its very nature will be filled with egos and turf wars. Police are the same everywhere, agencys look down on each other and fight about who is better. Lets face it, there's good and bad in EVERY agency!! The fights that take place here are almost always based on turf one way or another, these arguments will never go away and you can't blame anyone for fighting them. These battles were constant when I worked in Mass and they're constant here in Florida, its just the nature of the beast. Bottom line is, I'd rather see the battles here then on the streets. So fight here but always look out for each other in the real world.

Stay Safe!!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I made a comment one time, perhaps too cynical, about MSP being AAA with a gun on the Expressway. Every disabled vehicle you see on the side there's a trooper right behind, blues flashing. The post never made it; maybe this one won't either.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

To all of you who choose to bitch about the way this board is run.....don't let the door hit ya in the ass as you leave! (figuratively speaking, of course)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mitpo62";p="55431 said:


> I made a comment one time, perhaps too cynical, about MSP being AAA with a gun on the Expressway. Every disabled vehicle you see on the side there's a trooper right behind, blues flashing. The post never made it; maybe this one won't either.


Many of MA's highways were built quite a while ago and have evolved over the years...not leading to the safest BDL's, pull-off-spots, or the ability to just pull off the side of the highway and into the VERY large strip of grass like other states.

I think it's just part of the job...there's not a whole lot of safe spots to pull off, and minus the help vans patrolling on the major roadways at peak hours (and the service trucks patrolling the turnpike), there really isn't any other agency out there to do it.

Besides, there's more DMVs than troopers out there anyway. I'm sure they'd much rather be running lidar, catching aggressive drivers, or doing an invest than sit behind DMVs to make sure nobody hits them.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

JoninNH";p="55402 said:


> My main gripe is the posts being locked and moderators posting thier own opinion in a chance to get the "last word" in, other then that I think this is one of the better run police forums I've seen.


Dunny has personally been beat with a wet noodle about that (I think she liked it too) anyway she promised not to do that again but the girl bashing pisses her off.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

This is a perfect example of why posts get locked or edited in the span of one day, we've managed to develop a less than one page topic which encompasses:

I don't like the way the moderators do their job.
The MA State Police are/are not AAA with a gun.
The SPAM Newsletter
Sheriff's are not all Hacks.

Who knows what else will pop up? In the end this is a place to share information, and it needs to be done in some sort of organized and civil manner. This is why we are here, and for the most part have been doing this for several years. At last I knew, there were specific Terms of Service for participating in this message board, and as it is a private entity, you can either comply with them and participate, or not comply and not participate. It's fairly simple.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

There is a lot of hate on this board lately. GIL can we organize a group hug.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, and hold hands around the camp fire singing "Coomba Ya". Oh, and the comment about AAA with a gun was initially made by someone else. Seemed humorous at the time. From what I was told however is that was born out of a costly lawsuit. Apparently someone hit a disabled vehicle, killing the driver. This after several cruisers passed by. Not sure if there's any truth to that though.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

No hate here, On the street we are all cops and I don't care what uniform you are wearing. Even French blue. We can have our differences can't we?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

topcop14";p="55511 said:


> No hate here, On the street we are all cops and I don't care what uniform you are wearing. Even French blue. We can have our differences can't we?


From "I smell a rat" to "can't we all just get along?" Quite a shift in prespectives, eh? Well, I'm glad in your opinion a cop is a cop is a cop, and you're not participating in the inter-police service rivalry.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

We all go through that time of the month...GO PATS!!!! :beer: :alcoholi:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Rut ro 

Scott :rock:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Glad I was up early this morning so i could seea priceless post before it was deleated. I also almost fell out of my chair. 

Please get a sense of humor. 

Ladies and gentlmen I am starting to think that most people on this board were only children. I have 3 sisters. I don't exactly get along with them all the time to this day. I am the youngest at 30 and and the oldest is in her late 40s. While we don't always get along but we are still family. Lawenforcment is also a family. We might not always get along, but blood is thicker then water. 
At the end of the day we are all cops.


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

I will say it again:

Is this site MassCops or MaddCops????????????????????????????????


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

topcop14";p="55620 said:


> At the end of the day we are all cops.


Rememeber, not everyone here is an officer.

But I must say, this has been an amusing read  Thanks for whining.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ok enough of this bs! On to more productive topics please. :roll:


----------

